

Is our universe inside a wormhole inside a black hole inside its own universe? - mootothemax
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100406172648.htm

======
misantoo
Yeah, it's other universes all the way down...

------
naturalethic
...or, what other preposterous bullshit can I dream up to justify my grant.

